# Anna Netrubko



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Are there any Netrubko fans here? When I fist saw her picture on the internet, I rather dismissed her as one of the new breed of Ubermodel/artists that seem to abound. Then I heard her sing "Je Veux Vivre" on youtube. I was gobsmacked! boy she can sing. Of course it doesnt hurt that she has the kid of looks that would make the Archbishop of Canterbury kick holes in his stained glass windows! Oh dear...Middle aged crisis here I come!


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I heard her at The Los Angeles Opera perform Lucia Di Lammermoor a few years ago and she is one of the best singers now performing.


----------



## JBI (Apr 30, 2008)

She is good if she stays in her repertoire, but if she sings anything Bel Canto I can't help but laugh. She tried to sing I Puritani and butchered all the high notes in the famous mad scene. Still however, her Russian album is very moving.

It is also Netrebko, not Netrubko in the English world, I am unsure how the Russian pronunciation sounds, but if you are looking for information, try Netrebko, not Netrubko.


----------



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

she has an extremly lovely look and figure.When I first saw her.OMG is she a hollywood sexy actress?so beautiful.and the dute with Rolando Villazon "O soave fanciulla "So touching and brilliant.But when I further listen to her other works.I just want to say,there are abosolutely some problems with her breath. the pronouciation is terrible as well


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

I personally don´t really like her much, but I generally don´t really like darker coloured voice and her voice has a dark silky sound. I can understand why people like her but tastes are different and thats why there´s such a wide selection in music and singers which I´m glad about.


----------



## Atabey (Oct 8, 2008)

She is being hyped to be the next great diva but she is not as good as the last great diva,Angela Gheorghiu,was in her age and she is not even close to Gheorghiu at her peak,artistically.(using her breath,able to overcome roles out of her range etc.)I may be a bit biased,because i do not like the tone of her voice either.


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

I also prefer Gheorghiu, mostly in tone of voice but a little in technique aswell, I tend to quite like Gheorghui´s interpretations of the roles she sings and how she does the aria´s (everyone makes them sound different). 

I don´t really like comparing singers though, all voices are naturally different and therefor already hard to compare, even though their voice type is supposed to be similair they have a very different tone. The difference in technique I found most noticable on casta diva, Netrebko killed it, leaving out notes that are actually on the sheet music (I have the sheet music here) and slurring the coleratura, that was rather painful to listen to. Although gheorghiu´s version wasn´t a personal favorite either she atleast sang it right, which made it already much nicer to listen to.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm more of a Renée Fleming fan among current sopranos, but yes, I think that Netrebko is good. You don't achieve in opera what she has if you don't have talent - no matter how gorgeous you look.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok - I'm a believer. I've just seen her Elvira on a dvd of "I Puritani" from the Met. She's not quite Sutherland/Sills/early Callas (who is?) but she did very, very well IMO. Good actress too and very charismatic and beautiful. The woman has 'star quality', and I don't mean anything negative by that last remark. Love her.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll go along with remarks already made in this thread about her darker tone. I like it, but it can become a little too much for me if I'm not in a receptive frame of mind. It also bothers me - and this is stupid, I know - that such a natural beauty (and relatively slight woman) can possess such a large, almost unnaturally dark voice.

FK


----------



## dukas (Mar 23, 2008)

A beautiful voice, especially in her new solo aria/song album, 'Souvenirs', in which she sings everything from a Hebrew melody to an aria from 'Louise'. A great artist.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Well, I do not listen to a lot of opera but I DO like Anna Netrebko. I like her dark voice. I suppose the bias towards darker female voices comes from popular culture which forces us to believe that a female voice must always be high and that women are "weak" (or whatever misconception comes in handy). Well, I believe the contrary. I love dark female voices especially since I started listening to ethnic music from the Balkans and the Middle East. I am a beginner in the field of opera, but Anna Netrebko is one of the voices that I already like A LOT.


----------



## faraway (Dec 26, 2008)

Look at this!





I wish it was a joke!


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

What does it show? It appears I can't open it on my computer.


----------



## faraway (Dec 26, 2008)

Ciel_Rouge said:


> What does it show? It appears I can't open it on my computer.


Netrebko sings Dvorak showing her panties, waiting for a man in the shover, etc. xD
The video is just a show for money.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I can's see the video either, but all videos are commercials and thus shows for money really. Nothing necessarily wrong with it if the music that they are trying to sell is worth buying.


----------



## faraway (Dec 26, 2008)

On youtube, look for Netrebko singing Dvorak. It's first video, I guess.

Actually, that is what makes a difference between a great artist and a star.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Badinerie said:


> Are there any Netrubko fans here?:


There are... 



Badinerie said:


> Then I heard her sing "Je Veux Vivre" on youtube. I was gobsmacked! boy she can sing.


Indeed, she has a stunning voice 



 from her latest album, which also includes the best rendition of Pie Jesu I've ever heard


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I do like her voice, though sometimes I feel it becomes a little too "Russian" for my taste.. I guess dramatic would be a better word. I have the La Traviata DVD where she plays Violetta and Rolando Villazon plays Alfredo, it's great and her performance in it was a positive surprise to me. Her rendition of Addio del Passato actually had me in tears.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

karenpat said:


> I do like her voice, though sometimes I feel it becomes a little too "Russian" for my taste.. I guess dramatic would be a better word. I have the La Traviata DVD where she plays Violetta and Rolando Villazon plays Alfredo, it's great and her performance in it was a positive surprise to me. Her rendition of Addio del Passato actually had me in tears.


I loved her in the role of Violetta.... She teams up with Rolando Villazón again in La Boheme the movie and I can thoroughly recommend it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

karenpat said:


> I do like her voice, though sometimes I feel it becomes a little too "Russian" for my taste..


Her Russian album on which she sings material from Glinka, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov and Prokofiev is one of her best


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gneiss said:


> I loved her in the role of Violetta.... She teams up with Rolando Villazón again in La Boheme the movie and I can thoroughly recommend it when it comes out on DVD.


She's also good in Donizetti's "l'Elisir d'Amore", also with Villazon (who's outstanding here) and in Bellini's "I Puritani." I have her Violetta too, but I haven't yet seen it.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

She's in another Donizetti role at the moment as Lucia, which should be interesting...


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

The Met did a radio broadcast of Lucia on Saturday 2-7-09 (yesterday) and I listened to it and thouroughly enjoyed it. I had seen her do this role previously and was very impressed with her performance.


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

She's really good looking, but that's about it, but then again, I hate opera anyway.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

JTech82 said:


> I hate opera anyway.


Even those of Janacek?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Whats all the fuss about her looks, Dawn Upshaw appeared naked on one Video, I can't remember the opera [one of the problems of old age] lol. I do wonder how some of the female singers keep their figures when all the breath control is from the diaphragm,


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Even those of Janacek?


You know hate is a very strong word. I dislike opera and can't enjoy and yes even Janacek's.

I like orchestral works, symphonies, and concertos, but above all else I prefer the symphonies.


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

karenpat said:


> I do like her voice, though sometimes I feel it becomes a little too "Russian" for my taste..


An awful lot of people made similar comment regarding Maria Callas at the time...

Obviously not too "Russian" in her case  but with regard to her accent, and I have to admit I found it, still do find it, distracting in some pieces - in others it is far less obvious.

I think a lot of it simply stems from lack of familiarity, we are all used to hearing Greek, Spanish and Italian opera singers and probably far less so those from Russia and other Eastern block countries. Personally I like the distinct edge her accent gives, but I appreciate that others may not...

What I'm really saying is that I think in years to come it will just become more familiar and probably more widely accepted.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gneiss said:


> I think a lot of it simply stems from lack of familiarity, we are all used to hearing Greek, Spanish and Italian opera singers and probably far less so those from Russia and other Eastern block countries.


That's a good point. Russian listeners probably have a similar reaction when they hear western singers in the operas of Glinka, Rimsky-Korsakov or Tchaikovsky.


----------

